# What am I doing wrong with the hair between his eyes?



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I am always trying to fine tune my grooming skills, while still keeping Weegee the way I like him to look. There is one big problem I consistently have had since I got him as a puppy; the hair between his eyes. A long time ago, I asked on here, if it should be cut, or be left. I was told to leave it. I left it, but it never got very long. It flops down onto his nose a lot and looks rather stupid, not to mention can get in his eyes a bit too. Some pictures are included below to help illustrate what I am talking about. I have no clue how to fix this. Should I cut more? Leave it? Is it floppy because he still has a puppy coat (can't make up my mind if he is in coat change)?



















Excuse the fact that he looks ungroomed in both pictures and a bit evil in the second picture. I honestly did brush him about 2 hours before these pictures. He looks great for a bit and then the hair goes crazy again. Also, I woke him up to take the pictures so he was mad to say the least.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I always clip a little inverted V between the eyes - I know it is considered old fashioned by some, but I like the way it lengthens the muzzle and gives expression to the face.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I am very interested in this post. Could someone post closeups of their grooming skills regarding the eye area. I'm not sure how I should be shaving this area.
Thanks!!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

As fjm said, clip a small inverted "v" in between the eyes...so from inner eye corner to inner eye corner and then make a small "v" in between those two points. You definitely don't want to clear out the stop, that will give him a very surprised look.  I'll try to find some pics of my poodles, I'm sure one or two show what I'm talking about.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I always believed that if u have a choice between short hair or long hair . . . and either is correct . . . go for the easiest to maintain!  lol

Tonka has two cowlicks. They both curl down fully by a week after a grooming . . . one over each eye. I just trim them off with the shears.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

This is not a very good photo ... but this seems too wide then?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Maybe not too wide...but too high for my preferences. I think that the best expression is achieved when the inverted V does not go any higher than the eye.

I drew in the way I personally would shave the face.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> This is not a very good photo ... but this seems too wide then?


 It's a little too far up...just make a small v.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

OK I found some good photos...this is more straight across (I was being cautious since it takes forever to grow out mistakes!) then "v'd" but you get the idea.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Found one more...


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, I attempted the inverted V and it looks a bit better, but we will see if it still flops over after awhile. My V doesn't really look like a V (is it supposed to)? Maybe its because I only have scissors, so I do it all without clippers? I just wish it would stay up!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

vicky2200 said:


> Well, I attempted the inverted V and it looks a bit better, but we will see if it still flops over after awhile. My V doesn't really look like a V (is it supposed to)? Maybe its because I only have scissors, so I do it all without clippers? I just wish it would stay up!


In order for it to stay up, you need to either band it or trim it....it's too long to stand up on its own. Plus he may still have puppy hair which is softer and floppier. Did you see how I scissored Trev's tk? It's pretty short right above the eyes, then bevels up and around. I'll try to get a side view. That's how they stay up. 

Eta: I know you are short on funds, but invest in a good clipper if you can it will make your job so much easier. There are some barter groups on fb, you might check those out.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

mom24doggies said:


> In order for it to stay up, you need to either band it or trim it....it's too long to stand up on its own. Plus he may still have puppy hair which is softer and floppier. Did you see how I scissored Trev's tk? It's pretty short right above the eyes, then bevels up and around. I'll try to get a side view. That's how they stay up.
> 
> Eta: I know you are short on funds, but invest in a good clipper if you can it will make your job so much easier. There are some barter groups on fb, you might check those out.


Ok, so it needs to be shorter. I see how you did Trev's but that looks really well done and I have very little experience. I will make an attempt after Christmas ( I don't want pictures with a bad haircut if I mess it up). Thanks for the input ( a side view might help too). 

Honestly, I have no income. I live with my mom, who has VERY little income. Two of the dogs are mine, so I just keep track of everything I owe my mom. I MIGHT be getting clippers for Christmas, but I'm not sure yet. If not, I will likely be getting new shears because I am using crappy ones. I don't really mind using scissors for FFT, but when I do his whole body it is time consuming and hard to get it to look even. I think I do a pretty good job for someone who has no clue what they are doing and only has a pair of scissors.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay, I attempted to fix Weegee's TK, and I totally messed it up. I think I know what I did wrong, but the poor guy has a VERY short top knot. It's pathetic. I also cut his ears because it looked so pathetic with the short TK. Now, his head is short but the rest of his body (except his face and feet) is long. I wont cut the rest to make him look better because it is cold and he gets cold with long hair.

Anyway, can I see a side view picture? I tried to gradually make the hair longer as I moved backwards from his eyes. I think I need to just cut right above his eyes short and then use the scissors on an angle to blend it with the rest, right? Maybe a video would help, I will start searching online..


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Well, live and learn.  We all mess things up sometimes! I'll try to post a side view of Trev's topknot tonight when I get home. I don't really have any on my iPad. If you post a side pic of WeeGee's tk, I can draw on him what it should look like.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Nevermind I found one!








And here is a dog groomed by Lindsey Dickens....hope she doesn't mind me showing it to you!








See how it is short above the eyes, then bevels out, up, and around? When trimming in front of the eyes, never hold your scissors straight up and down....hold at an angle, usually about 45 degrees. More ore less depending on how you like it. I like a very large "visor" it adds an intelligent expression and keeps them from looking surprised.  




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks! It will be quite awhile before Weegee's TK is long enough for my to try to shape, but I will keep these pictures in mind when the time comes.


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

vicky2200 said:


> Thanks! It will be quite awhile before Weegee's TK is long enough for my to try to shape, but I will keep these pictures in mind when the time comes.


I like this video about trimming top knot - maybe it hepls you


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the video! It is much better than the ones that I found.


----------

